# where to buy outlaw 2 and wheels



## roadsidedoc (Jan 10, 2011)

I am looking to get some outlaw 2 in 29.5x9.5x14 and some new wheels for my son and need help finding the best deal.....who do you suggest I go with? i live in south alabama 36477, thanks Chris


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Check with B&C Racing on here he had a set of Law 2's for $650

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Like jlowery said I have a set of wide skinny left for $650 and can get whatever rim setup you want. The price would be plus shipping/delivery but will still be less than HL plus they are on backorder with them until atleast march


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ just got mine from B&C, great price and easy to deal with.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Do you have the "light" ones in stock?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

No the are still on backorder


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats the weight difference in the ones you have and the ones on backorder?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

rybrute06 said:


> Whats the weight difference in the ones you have and the ones on backorder?


He doesn't have any right now either. He sold the last set he had of the first/heavier shipment and is awaiting the new/lighter shipment like most everyone else.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Difference from the last set I shipped was 6# heavier rear and 2# fronts


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

are they planning on making different sizes for the outlaw 2? and if so when?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They listed a 28" version said to be coming out sometime mid-late summer. As of now, that is the only other size on the horizon.


----------

